# 150 watt Metal Halides from fishneedit.com



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I was just wondering if anybody has used these lights as I was thinking of upgrading my t5 lights. I was also wondering if two would be enough for my 60x18x26 aquarium.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I asked about this when I was thinking about upgrading last year and the consensus is that each light would light up about 2 feet so that you would have a foot leftover with low light if you use 2. Mine was a 6 foot tank and I couldn't justify getting 3 and having essentially 450 w of MH on it, since it was not a high light setup. For a 60" tank, you might be able to get away with using 2 if you have it a bit higher, but then you'd have a lot of shadows I think.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

my freind ordered some for a saltwater set up, I dont see why it wont work for a planted tank.... I am currently using the 36" 4 bulb t5 on my tank and it seems to be fine.

My opinion is they are a cheap light but well worth it!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

ask mananap (stephen). he's got that fishneedit mh. not sure if he actually used it on his tanks already.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for your opinion I will ask Mananap


----------

